
Tell HN: AWS (North America) Is Having Issues - rahuldottech
Check https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;<p>Reddit is affected: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reddit.statuspage.io&#x2F;
======
bkovacev
Heroku is also affected.
[https://status.heroku.com/](https://status.heroku.com/)

